# Affilliate Program



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you own or opera<WBR>te a Chart<WBR>er / Guide<WBR> Servi<WBR>ce in the Redfi<WBR>sh Rivie<WBR>ra, have a websi<WBR>te, and want to earn extra<WBR> cash?<WBR> If you answe<WBR>red yes - you need to look into the Redfi<WBR>sh Rivie<WBR>ra's Partn<WBR>er/<WBR>Affil<WBR>liate<WBR> progr<WBR>am.<BR style="DISPLAY: none" gauntlet_tokenizer_reserved="">

Go to *www. shopr<WBR>edfis<WBR>h. com* and click<WBR> on Partn<WBR>er/<WBR>Affil<WBR>ate Progr<WBR>am in the navig<WBR>ation<WBR> area for more infor<WBR>matio<WBR>n. It is easy and you can earn money<WBR> for just refer<WBR>ring peopl<WBR>e throu<WBR>gh your site to our site and when they make a purch<WBR>ase you get 10% commi<WBR>ssion<WBR> on each sale.<BR style="DISPLAY: none" gauntlet_tokenizer_reserved="">

Do not wait!<WBR> This will be a limit<WBR>ed time offer<WBR> for Owner<WBR>s of chart<WBR>er/<WBR>guide<WBR> servi<WBR>ce and Capta<WBR>ins in the Rivie<WBR>ra. We canno<WBR>t wait to have you on board<WBR> of the faste<WBR>st growi<WBR>ng outfi<WBR>tter from Texas<WBR> to the Carol<WBR>inas.<BR style="DISPLAY: none" gauntlet_tokenizer_reserved="">

Pleas<WBR>e conta<WBR>ct us with any quest<WBR>ions at redfi<WBR>shriv<WBR>[email protected]<WBR>knolo<WBR>gy.<WBR>net and make sure to post your favorite redfishing pic at www.redfishriviera.com

Keep your lines<WBR> tight<WBR>,
Redfi<WBR>sh Rivie<WBR>ra, CEO


----------

